# Missing my babe



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss my big boy scooter he was my first FFA project and I am so proud of him for placing 3rd in the heavy weight. Scooter sold for 400 to a farm where he will be kept as a pet although he is in the best home I could have asked for there is not one day that goes my that I don't think of him. i miss u scooty pooter


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is so hard. Is it possible to go see him? I am glad it was not a terminal sale like ours is. 

What a sweet boy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He DOES look like a sweet boy! Im hoping you can visit too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He looks like the best pet anyone could ever ask for :hug:


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanx y'all he is a sweet heart and no I won't be able to visit because I don't personally know his buyer/owner but its ok he is probably happier now on his acre farm than in his pin at our school barn he has made a great year for me ill always remember him also being my first goat 
Here is a pic if scooter when I first got him ☺


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He looks like a real sweety. He will always be in your heart no matter what happens.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , Im so sorry :hug: that must be so hard to give them up like that 
I cant imagine me ever doing something like what when I was young !!
I wouldnt part with the animal , I just couldn't do it , lolol

Sounds like he has got a great home  That would be comforting for me , but still , your heart is going to ache a bit im sure !


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know it was really hard for me to give up my first 2 show goats. :/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww I hate selling too, except ours is a terminal sale. I've sold two... four is you count my sisters too.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, he looks so sweet and cuddly!


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

aww hes adorable! i remember my first goat my parents were going to sell him but i said the heck if you are i learned later that i actually saved his life lol They shot the other ones for food -_- My Bambi died last year i miss him so but im so glad scooter was kept a pet ^_^ im sure he wont forget you either


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

It is hard for me too. Ours always go straight to a slaughter house. I think I have sold 3 market goats and 2 market lambs


----------

